# Spinnrolle gesucht



## Anglersuchti (27. November 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich weiß dass es schon mehr Threads zu diesem Thema gibt als Angler, allerdings bin ich noch nicht entschlossen welche Rolle ich nehmen soll, da viele Rollen sehr umstritten sind #q. Jetzt wollte ich einmal einen aktuellen Thread erstellen, zu diesem Thema um endlich die perfekte Spinnrolle zu finden  . 
Ich suche eine Rolle die maximal 100 Euro kostet. Sie würde zum Spinnfische auf Hecht und zum Vertikalangeln auf Barsch verwendet werden. Deswegen sollte sie einerseits robust und andererseits nicht zu groß und schwer sein. Ganz wichtig ist mir dass das Schnurlaufröllchen überall abgerundet ist, bitte schickt mir ein Foto vom Schnurlaufröllchen eurer Top Spinnrolle. Natürlich sollte die Rolle einen feinen Lauf haben. 
Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## mxchxhl (27. November 2010)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

aktuell!!!???:q
das thema wird täglich 5mal aufgemacht...
ich kann dir die 2500er stradic fc empfehlen! kostet zwar ein paar euro mehr aber dann hast auch was anständiges!
bilder findst überall im netz, schaff ich jetzt nich, muß gleich los!
mfg


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (27. November 2010)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

da kommt für mich nur ne blue arc 7200 oder 7300 in frage. arc deshalb, weil ich keine rolle kenne, die in dieser preisklasse so robust ist bei so einem seidigen lauf. blue arc und nicht red arc, weil diese nicht über den anfälligen wormshaft verfügt und nicht so zum "mahlen" neigt. tu dir den gefallen und kaufe im laden, nicht online. teste mehrere rollen des gleichen typs und nimm dann die bestlaufenste. wenn du es dir zutraust, kannst du sie auch öffnen und nachfetten. für deine zwecke kannste die 2000 grösse nehmem, ist nicht so schwer und trotzdem robust wie bolle. weisste bescheid, schätzelein#h

bilder musste dir schon selbst googlen.

petri,
der waller.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (27. November 2010)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> ...dass das Schnurlaufröllchen überall abgerundet ist


|kopfkrat



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> bitte schickt mir ein Foto vom Schnurlaufröllchen eurer Top Spinnrolle.


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Fritze Fischer (27. November 2010)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

Für das Vertikalangeln auf Barsch, ist das mein absoluter favorit 

http://www.amazon.de/SPRO-PASSION-720-ROLLE-FRONTBREMSE/dp/B002E2W2Y4/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1290856329&sr=1-1


----------



## Anglersuchti (27. November 2010)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## aqauwatch (28. November 2010)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

hi

schau dir die mal an. bei mir im einsatz beim gummifischangel und beim schleppfischen. 

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...-603-alb-rollen/angelbedarf/tqs/74_77/id/3980


----------



## steppes (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

*DAM Effzett FDS 740 RD mit Kampfbremse*

Benutze sie sehr oft und bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. Gibt es derzeit recht günstig bei Gerlinger


----------



## -Kevin- (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

warum keine penn sargus?


----------



## Ints1958 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

Moin, mal mein Beitrag hierzu, weil ich mich von euch schon einige Anregungen bekommen hab: 
also ich fisch seit gut nem Jahr nur noch Daiwa. Die hat für mich das beste Verhältnis zwischen Preis und Leistung. Außerdem mag ich robustere Rollen und auf ne Bremse verzichten mag ich auch nicht. Sargus kann ich auch noch empfehlen, wenn man Schnurverlegung möchte.

Testet von euch aktuell noch jemand andere Spinnrollen?


----------



## Polarfuchs (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Spinnrolle gesucht*

Leute, ihr habt achon gemerkt, von wann der Trööt is?!?!?


----------

